# boira pixanera



## Namarne

Hola amics! 

Algú sap com es pot traduir *boira pixanera* al castellà? 
He trobat *niebla meona* i *niebla que moja* (en anglès, *wet fog*), però com que no he sentit mai aquestes expressions en castellà, em queda un dubte força desagradable. 
Potser algú em podria ajudar! 

Moltes gràcies!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Quin fil més xulo, Namarne! Mai no havia pensat com es diu _boira pixanera_ en castellà!  Ho he buscat a Google i veig que hi ha al voltant de 400 entrades i moltes són de fora de Catalunya. Penso que potser el més indicat seria preguntar-ho directament al fòrum de castellà, no?


----------



## Namarne

Sí, potser tens raó, Traductora. Gràcies per la recomanació i per respondre. 
(Si demà estic més tranquil, a veure si m'hi passo amb calma.) 
Bona nit.


----------



## Almoina

Namarne, he trobat aquesta pàgina de la Universitat Politècnica de Catalunya. És molt interessant!
http://www2.upc.edu/slt/diccionaris/pdf/meteorologia.pdf

Espero que et sigui d'utilitat.


----------



## Namarne

Gràcies! És genial! 
Sembla que això de *niebla meona* y *niebla que moja* va de debò. Jo és que no ho havia sentit mai... 
(La pàgina és molt interessant.) 

Moltes gràcies!


----------



## Almoina

De res, un plaer!

A Lleida la boira pixanera també anomenada boira pixona és un clàssic.


----------



## Namarne

Què m'has de dir, jo sóc d'Alcampell, de la Franja (comarca de la Llitera), i aquest hivern la boira no ha escampat en setmanes senceres. 
Per tal d'evitar el xateig i aportar una dada lingüística, et diré que allà no es fa servir l'expressió *boira pixanera*, ni cap altra que jo recordi en aquest sentit. 
Últimament, i per influència dels mitjans de comunicació, es parla de *boires gebradores *(bé,* boires txebradores*), que naturalment són tota una altra cosa. 
Una abraçada,


----------



## Sancho Panza

Ei, aquesta boira pixanera jo li dic "cala bobos". Bé, crec q és una expressió regional (zona salmantina), a ma familia sempre li diem així


----------



## Antpax

Sancho Panza said:


> Ei, aquesta boira pixanera jo li dic "cala bobos". Bé, crec q és una expressió regional (zona salmantina), a ma familia sempre li diem així


 
Hola Sancho:

En Madrid també es diu "cala bobos", però més per la pluja que per la boira. Per la boira que mulla,i que per exemple es veure en el parabrisa de els cotxes, diem "pelona" (está cayendo una pelona), però no sé si es el mateix que boira pixanera.

Salut.

Ant


----------



## Almoina

Jo "cala bobos" li dic a la pluja fina. Et penses que no cal obrir el paraigües i quan et vols adonar vas ben xop!


----------



## betulina

Almoina said:


> Jo "cala bobos" li dic a la pluja fina. Et penses que no cal obrir el paraigües i quan et vols adonar vas ben xop!



Jo d'això en dic "xirimiri"!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

betulina said:


> Jo d'això en dic "xirimiri"!


 
I jo, Betu!


----------



## Almoina

betulina said:


> Jo d'això en dic "xirimiri"!


 
És cert betulina, també s'anomena "xirimiri". La forma correcta en català seria plugim, oi? No l'utilitzo mai aquesta paraula...


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

"Plugim" la fan servir molt a casa. També se'n diu "pluja fina", oi?


----------



## elanio

Pues en mi ciudad se utiliza "chispeo" al tipo de lluvia o "chispear" a la acción de llover de esa forma , está chispeando es que está lloviendo muy flojo pero que no deja de calarte..
Saludos


----------



## betulina

Pel que sé, "xirimiri" ve del basc "txiri-miri" o "zirimiri", que vol dir això, "plugim, pluja petita i fina". Curiós, no?  Però sí, no és el mateix que la boira pixanera. És una pluja, no una boira. 

Salut!

-El "chispeo" de l'Elanio m'ha fet pensar que per aquí també se'n diu "espurnejar", d'aquest tipus de pluja! "Mira, ara espurneja".


----------



## Namarne

A casa meva, la meva mare (que és l'"espanyola" de casa) sempre ha fet servir *txiri-miri *i *calabobos *indiferentment, mentre que *está chispeando* ho diu quan s'escapa alguna gota i sembla que no es decideix a ploure. 
Sou molt wapos tots! 
(Tot i que això quasi s'ha convertit en un fil d'espanyol. Tenies raó, Traductora...)


----------



## roseruf

Jo coincideixo amb Namarne, a casa, el pare que es basc, diu calabobos quan la pluja ni es veu però es nota (es persistent i cala...), txirimiri si plovisqueja (pluja fina, poc persistent, que mulla poc) i chispear  cuan només son quatre gotes.
Trobo que es encetat un  tema MOLT interessant!!! Quans noms per la pluja!!


----------



## Sancho Panza

sips, teniu raó, crec q em vaig liar amb la boira i la pluja... cala bobos es mes la pluja fina...


----------



## Sancho Panza

ah, a casa diuen "pintinear" quan cauen quatre gotes, i de vegades "chispear" també


----------

